# Algae deliberately part of the aquascape?



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I remember reading somewhere that there were some people who deliberately managed to grow algae as part of their aquascape.

Somehow they managed to keep a certain type of algae in one spot (on driftwood I think).

Anyone tried this?

And, no, I'm not talking about the Cladophora algae balls...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You mean like Gomer's award winning algaescape?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

There was a thread here on the APC about Gomer's algaescape that reffered to intentional algaescapes at SF Aquarium. Here's the link for the thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=2915Good luck, Bill


----------

